# Opinions on Authenticity?



## Sarikavage491

Hello everyone, 
I am an online reseller (part-time, just makes me a little extra $ as a stay at home mom) 
I picked up this bag at the thrift store last week Photo link:  

I have read a lot on this forum and it appears that the general consensus is that RMbags are rarely faked. 
This bag does not have a metal nameplate, it is stamped instead. It looks a lot like the mini bedford to me but there are some inconsistencies. 

May I get your opinion or tips on how to know if it is inauthentic? Is anybody able to identify this handbag style? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Sarikavage491 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am an online reseller (part-time, just makes me a little extra $ as a stay at home mom)
> I picked up this bag at the thrift store last week Photo link:
> 
> I have read a lot on this forum and it appears that the general consensus is that RMbags are rarely faked.
> This bag does not have a metal nameplate, it is stamped instead. It looks a lot like the mini bedford to me but there are some inconsistencies.
> 
> May I get your opinion or tips on how to know if it is inauthentic? Is anybody able to identify this handbag style? Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 5324307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324312



Not sure what this bag name style is called. No worries it’s a RM.


----------



## Antonia

Ditto what @Jeepgurl76 said-not to worry.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sarikavage491 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am an online reseller (part-time, just makes me a little extra $ as a stay at home mom)
> I picked up this bag at the thrift store last week Photo link:
> 
> I have read a lot on this forum and it appears that the general consensus is that RMbags are rarely faked.
> This bag does not have a metal nameplate, it is stamped instead. It looks a lot like the mini bedford to me but there are some inconsistencies.
> 
> May I get your opinion or tips on how to know if it is inauthentic? Is anybody able to identify this handbag style? Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 5324307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324312



This looks similar to a bag that I sold on mercari. I bought it at a department store. It was called the Jody.








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
We don't have a qualified RM authenticator currently, only approved members may offer authenticity opinions.


----------

